
Which word does rhyme the most? - kiechu
https://blog.vocapouch.com/which-word-does-rhyme-the-most-ebd66dedcce7
======
schoen
I'm skeptical of the meter of that limerick.

~~~
kiechu
Meter! That's what I forgot!

